# Why is it so hot in my house since I've had my roof replaced?



## rrowell11 (6 mo ago)

Last year, before we had our roof feplaced one ac unit would cool the whole upstairs. Now, since our roof has been replaced even with an additional ac unit we can't cool it. It's unbearable to go upstairs at all even with two ac units going all day long. Can someone tell me why please?


----------



## KJB420 (Jul 29, 2017)

I can't be sure without seeing some pictures of the roof, but it sounds like it's improperly ventilated. There are guidelines for how many vents must be installed on roofing assemblies in order to maintain proper air flow through the trusses. If it's lacking vents or if it is supposed to be vented at the ridge and it's not, it could very well cause the temperature to increase drastically.


----------

